# Camera connector question



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I have an Olympus Stylus camera that uses an XD card - so I would have to use the USB cord to connect the camera to the iPad connector thingy (I have a migraine right now give me leeway on names of things please) to import pictures into my iPad


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Depends--if you have a USB based XD card reader, it *may* work with the USB piece of the camera connector kit as well.  My in laws have a CF reader that does this, but apparently not all readers will work.  The SD reader included with the kit only reads SD cards.

But if that doesn't work, then yes, you'd have to use your camera cable with the kit, same as you can with a PC.  It works pretty well for the most part; I've used it with my Canon g10 and with my iPhone, both without issues.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks I went ahead and ordered one .... I have this



So I should try that first and if it doesn't work use the cable from the camera to the hook up....


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Rho---

Do you have the iPad camera connector kit? It looks like this:

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC531ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU4NjE&mco=MTcyMTgxODY

The piece on the left side of the picture is the iPad to USB connector.

Just connect the USB iPad connector piece to your iPad and then the cable from your Olympus camera to the USB connector piece to download from your camera. I do it all the time for my Canon camera stuff. Downloads are very fast if you are shooting jpegs, not so fast if you are shooting RAW files that are 25 MB+ for each picture.

Best Wishes!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

That is What I should be getting delivered tomorrow .. So I need to use the USB cord from th camera to that to transfer the files. And does it ask which I want to do jpeg or RAW when I transfer them?


Thanks.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have Apple's camera connection kit. Works great - simple.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

rho said:


> That is What I should be getting delivered tomorrow .. So I need to use the USB cord from th camera to that to transfer the files. And does it ask which I want to do jpeg or RAW when I transfer them?
> 
> Thanks.


It depends on how you had initially set-up your camera for picture taking. Some types of cameras can just take low/medium/high quality jpegs, others can take both jpegs and RAW at the same time. If your camera was set up to take both jpeg and RAW at the same time, the iPad will transfer over both sets (without asking) but your pictures will only be viewable as jpegs. I typically set my camera for every day type shooting at High Quality jpegs. This takes up less space on the card and iPad.

When working on projects such as portraits or landscapes, I will have my camera set to take both High Quality jpegs and RAW at the same time. Uses up a lot of space on the Compact Flash card (I use a Canon 5D camera and it only takes CF cards) but the RAW files are much easier to manipulate in the Lightroom computer program on my Macbook Pro. After viewing and/or making changes, I will then transfer from the computer to the iPad for family/friends to view. Others here may have a different work flow for their pictures.

BTW, you will NOT be able to manipulate RAW files on your iPad. The iPad just doesn't have enough horsepower to handle all that data at once. You *can* make adjustments to your jpeg pictures using one of the apps available from the itunes store.

Best Wishes!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks - I got my connectors. And I got some pictures that were on my camera on it with no problems.. The hardest part was figuring where I put the cable  [


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

rho said:


> Thanks - I got my connectors. And I got some pictures that were on my camera on it with no problems.. The hardest part was figuring where I put the cable [


Great! Glad to hear there were no problems. Just be sure to put the little Apple iPad connectors in a BIG baggie so you don't misplace them. It took me a while to find mine when I had just stuffed them down my messenger bag. Putting them in a ziplock made it much easier to find the next time I needed them.

Best Wishes!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh good idea maybe I will but the cord and connector baggies  (auto correct made that haggis first  ) in the same one too


----------

